# In Need of Help!



## leggitt57 (Jan 4, 2011)

I NEED HELP!

I really want to get into Salmon fishing and I have access to my Dads 17 BassTracker Deep V fishing boat. The boat has brand new Hummingbird fish finder with GPS and all the bells and whistles a newb Salmon fishermen could hope to understand at this point. Outside of electronics thats all this boat has in the form of salmon fishing equipment. So what I am saying is No Rod Holders and No Downriggers so this begins the point at which I need YOU! :help: I have permission to use the boatunder one conditionI cannot drill a single hole in his boat. Not one! 

What I am trying to achieve: 2 downriggers and a 6 min 8 max line in water trolling set up for Lake Michigan Salmon.

Downriggers  I have been doing a lot of research and I think I have a solution on how to put down riggers on the boat without putting a hole in the boatthat would be Eagle Feet Clamps with a good solid wood board to mount two riggers too. I think I will also look into getting downriggers with two built in rod holders and plan on stacking two rods on each rigger (please feel free to tell me if this is foolish also please give me suggestions on best bang for the buck riggers to look at, I am only 33 and in good shape so most likely I wont break the bank so manual is what I'm looking at).

Rod Holders  This is where I am having more trouble figuring out what to do and sorely need your help. I am looking to set up two rod holders on each side of the boat. I have looked into a rod holder mount that hooks into the already existing boat cleats (this boat has two rear cleats) its a product made by Extreme Fishing Concepts and it gives you a ½ or 3/8 threaded hole to mount your holder too. They push Driftmaster Rod holders but in all my searching on the internet I do not see one person on one Forum/Thread mention using Driftmasters for salmon fishing so this makes me extremely hesitant, especially since these holders will be my Dipsy/wire/lead-core rigs and I realize these will be the rods/holders taking the huge pounding. I am open to/begging for any suggestions, advice, tips.

Link to the Cleat Mount I mentioned above: http://www.extremefishingconcepts.com/bases.html#bassboat 

I am dedicated to figuring out a way to make this work short of buying my own boat I do not have the funds to buy gear and a boat at least not right away.


----------



## N8R (Jul 3, 2012)

Instead of using those cleat mounted holders, I'd consider another pair of the eagle clamps and make side rails that tie into your backboard. Then you can mount some sturdier rod holders. Dipsy rods torque pretty good by themselves let alone with a salmon pulling. I'm not sure those Driftmasters would be a good choice.

Keep an eye on craigslist for a deal on riggers but don't hesitate too long or they'll be gone. I sold a pair in 2 hours. You can run two rods per rigger but you can always run a slider as well. Two lures on one rod. 

Good places to get deals on gear I've used are Northwoods in Pinconning and Lakeshore Outfitters in Saugatuck. Lakeshore has great deals on Copper setups while Northwoods had a great deal on leadcore setups this summer.

Good luck!


----------



## newbfisher (Sep 29, 2013)

I just spent a month getting my 14 ft ready for salmon fishing. One day I went out with with deep diver rapalas and put sinkers on them to het them down. Now I have tried a lot and come a long long way. When I got my first salmon on my little boat in front of everyone, that was worth it. Ive used spoons. Spoons on flashers. Flashers and flies. Then I finally bought a couple jplugs. The chrome one. First day letting line out, bam, steely. I didnt get that one myself, but I was happy to see it work. A week later is when I caught mine. I kept messing with my darn downrigger and that was nothing but trouble. Going out your self, Just grab two dipsy diver. Put one far left. Put the other on far right. And make sure it is locked when you let it out. You will see what I mean. They are roughly $12-15 a piece. A main point right here. The distance to put the jplug from the dipsy diver shouldnt be longer than the pole. Imagine trying to net a fish when you will have to drop your pole, lose the tension on the line and possible fish. And have to grab the line by hand if it is out too far. 8 ft. ish. use the fish finder. Always adjust your depths of the dipsies up and down according to the fish finder. It will come with a chart for depth references. Peace and good luck


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

3m 5400 adhesive and tracks 

Are there any existing holes you can use? Maybe remove a cleat to use the holes?


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Cannon makes a clamp on bracket for down riggers and holders

Do not use plastic holders


----------



## aprils fool (Dec 31, 2011)

If you could post a few pics of the boat you might get a few more suggestions Once everyone can see what your working with. 
As n8r said watch for some used gear there will be plenty of stuff for sale as everybody makes upgrades in the off season.


----------



## N8R (Jul 3, 2012)

http://holland.craigslist.org/spo/4086898780.html

Good place to start. Eagle feet and Big Jons to boot.


----------



## leggitt57 (Jan 4, 2011)

Guys,

Thanks for all of your replies and sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you. N8R I actually found that add on craigs list just before creating this thread. I have purchased the Eagle Feet Clamps from him and am looking at running a board that extends past the bracket mount locations by about another 6" or so and mounting Rod Holders just outside of where the bracket attaches to the boat for my Dipsy and possibly Wire/Leadcore Rod setups. I'm still debating if the Wire/Leadcore setups are worth the investment in the rookie phase like I am currently in? What do you guys think? Thanks again for all the help you guys have been.


----------



## 1fishingnut (Jan 9, 2011)

I have caught a lot of fish on lead core. It won't pull as hard as divers, so rod holders won't be as big of an issue. Get a couple reels set up for full and 1/2 color. The spring is great for shallow water. Get your Dad on some salmon and it won't be long before he wants downriggers, and good rod holders.

Check out northwoods wholesale outlet in Pinconning, MI.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Be sure to buy bigger reels and 6:1 reels for the lead core if you are using 8 or more colors. We caught more and larger salmon on lead core this year. When you are using the core stay away from other boats. You will have about 500 feet of line out and when a good salmon is on, you can be 1200 feet in back of the boat easy. If there is lots of boat traffic where you fish I would not recommend using lead core, copper, or steel.


----------



## Johnnydeerhunt (Apr 27, 2005)

Does it have the versatrack option on it? Might be the way to go for rodholders for your leadcore/copper applications.


----------



## N8R (Jul 3, 2012)

My suggestion would be to run riggers, Slide Divers or Dipsys, and a long line each side. That should cover a good spread out back not to mention that makes a two man rod limit.

After you get the gear, you still need hardware, and you never seem to have enough. 

Hit me up in the spring and I'll try and get you guys out for a ride if you'd like. Maybe we can sell your Dad and making more permanent fixtures.

Once again, good luck!


----------



## leggitt57 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks again for all your suggestions...I am slowly working on building my gear collection...I have now purchased way more than I had expected this quick. Bought 112 spoons...all of them except for a hand full have glow on them and mostly in greens blues and purple (I was told those were the best colors). I also bought a few flashers, flies, and hoochies. I bought two dipsy rods brand new for cheap. I think I have decided what I want to get for the rest of the Rod Reel combos Combination of Okuma Convectors and Coldwaters depending on the application. So it is slowly coming together. The biggest thing I have left to do is figure out how to get all the Rod holders mounted that I need. I'm thinking of running 4 rods on a side...starting out the farthest with a board and leadcore, then Braid Dipsy, Then Wire Dipsy, the Down Rigger. Now if only I could win the lotto to buy all the gear I really want


----------



## FishManDan (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah my dad would not drill either. If you get an extra set of the clamps and make a U shaped board sytem with a leg on each side of boat paralle with the sides. Here is a set of rod holder with a narrow rail system that are around $100 dollars a side which has 4 removeable holders per side with 4 foot track. 

http://www.walleyetacklestore.com/lpgsttrsy.html 

They are adjustable and removeable. Try to avoid holders that extend past the gunnel or they will be a pain when docking or unloading the boat.


----------



## omni22 (Feb 3, 2010)

Just get some down east salty dog rod holders than clamp on and I've pulled dipsys with no problems with them

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

Salmon fishing, 6-8 rods, no drilling? Sounds to me like 3-4 guys jigging 2 rods a piece  Seriously though, don't skimp on rod holders. Would he agree to putting a nice, sleek, great looking, very low profile, 3' strip of track up each side? You can mount riggers, rod holders, and trees to it and everything just locks and unlocks and slides right in and out of it. Looks very clean and would even help the selling value of it, if he ever sold it  The buyer would be like " ooh, it even has a track system on it.. We could mount riggers, rod holders, and trees if we wanted to and fish for salmon" (trying to help you out here) 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

What I did for my boat is got 4 rodholders for each side, and mounted them on a 2 x 4. Then only drilled 2 holes through boat and the 2 x 4 to mount the board with all holders already on the board. You could do the same thing and use some large "C" clamps I'm sure. Depending on what the side of your boat looks like, the rodholders could be mounted on top with the clamps, or on the inside? Here's a pic of the ones I got. They are "Scotty Orca" rodholders, only $20 ea. at Northwoods. A lot more heavy duty than the regular Scotty's, and lock the rod inside. You just lift up, and the holder swings up and rod is in your hand. They worked great in Muskegon this past August, and ran dipsy's(reg., not the mags) off them also. With the type of boat your talking of using, you more than likely will be fishing later in year when fish are closer to shore, so downriggers won't be necessary. I use a dipsy, 1-copper, and 2 core off each side. All you really need. Hope this helps, good luck.


----------

